
20 Web Apps That Ruled the Workplace in 2016 - AliCollins
https://zapier.com/blog/fastest-growing-apps/
======
pritambarhate
Came across this on Zapier. Was surprised that I had never heard about apps
like AirTable and OmniFocus. Each of these had at least 300 users on Zapier.

Home many of these have you used? Seems like a good idea to check on what's
working in SaaS...

